# [SOLVED] Abit kv8 pro ethernet/audio drivers



## sirquacksalot (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey all,

trying to fix my friends computer. Her Hard Drive got corrupted and had to reformat. Of course, after doing that, the Ethernet and Audio controllers need to be installed. She doesn't have a Mobo disc with them on it, so thats out. I've tried the website, but it seems to be down, and apparently has been for some time.

I need Ethernet and Audio drivers for an Abit kv8 pro, 32bit xp os, if anyone has them and can send them to me, link to them, etc, that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Abit kv8 pro ethernet/audio drivers*

Hi,

Chipset driver here:
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1070

You have a VT6122 Gigabyte Ethernet Controller (I think) your driver is here:
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1190&SubCatID=130

I am unsure of the sound driver, but I think it is an AC97 VT8237:
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1010&SubCatID=104

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## sirquacksalot (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Abit kv8 pro ethernet/audio drivers*

Thanks so much! All of the links here worked perfectly.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Abit kv8 pro ethernet/audio drivers*

Glad to hear you have it up and running.
Bill


----------

